# February meeting 1/2/14



## kezza (19/1/14)

Just letting you all know with enough time so you can plan to be there is the bubbles n Chalk meeting at BnC hq will be as usual held the first weekend of the month and this is 1-2-14 Saturday , food and beer on hand but still work off the rule of bring something to try . Tiny is serving up some snags, chicken wings and a nice but little on the bitter side ESB and if it's finished in time an APA . Hope all can make it .


----------



## tiny (19/1/14)

I'm there for real !!!


----------



## tiny (20/1/14)

I'm putting on 19 ltrs of an ESB that I made at offtap HQ so come and enjoy it with us !


----------



## tiny (25/1/14)

Got a couple of guests coming to the brew day should rock out with some mad blues , time to restring some guitars .


----------



## mahonya1 (26/1/14)

haven't been able to brew for a while, but will have half a keg of brown ale to bring along.


----------



## kezza (27/1/14)

just a reminder that next saturday is the next BnC meeting and we have a couple of special guest coming along.....live music bbq and brewing what could be better


----------



## kezza (1/2/14)

another great brew club meeting with special guests thor phillips blues musician and swillin grog a beer reviewer from youtube


----------



## tiny (2/2/14)

http://youtu.be/Tvth0S_T3Yg in a nut shell .


----------

